# Four Siamesey Squeezy babies



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

One of my new siamese does gave birth yesterday. I had a quick peek this morning and there are four little wrigglers in the nest. I'm relieved there aren't too many as I probably wouldn't be able to part with any of them and had visions of a dozen males all requiring separate cages when they got older.

I hadn't really intended breeding any of my mice but when I bought the three new girls, the breeder did say one might be pregnant. I must admit I'm quite excited about watching some babies grow up.

I'll get photos soon!


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Congrats Ann!  I imagine it is exciting for you having some babies to `goo` over! Four is a nice small number for you and the mum so that`s lovely. Hope they all do well. x


----------



## cristowe (Feb 13, 2011)

congratulations on your new arrivals. Cant wait for piccies.x


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

All seems to be going well so far, mum is taking good care of them and the other does babysit them too. Here's the first pic.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

I have some new photos taken last night (at 5 days old) of their undersides. I'm hoping you'll all be able to help me sex them as I haven't bred any mice before.
Baby 1

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Baby 2








Baby 3

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Baby 4


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Me thinks, doe, doe, doe, buck.

Congrats on the cuties


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

I agree, doe, doe, doe, buck! Although I`m not 100% sure about the first baby. Maybe once the nipples show it will be clearer Ann. They are all special. x


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

It looks to me like the first 2 are does the second two are bucks  looking gorgeous tho


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm fairly sure number two is a doe and number four is a buck but I'm not certain about numbers one and three. I'm so pleased that they all seem to be doing well and that's the main thing anyway.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

numbers one and four are bucks,I think three is also but it's not such a clear shot.Two is a doe.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Buck, Doe, Doe, Buck I think  but could be wrong, a bit older you should have no problem sexing them.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

I can't believe how quickly they're developing, here's the latest photo (taken this evening).


----------



## eschimpf (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh my gosh, they are so cute!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Oooh, they're gorgeous- Congrats!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Doe doe buck buck....and very very pretty!


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Oooo... shiny  Very pretty babies.


----------

